# Keepin it real...1st w Recurve DM/Wolfskin added his deer post #39



## SELFBOW (Sep 10, 2012)

I didnt use a rage chisel tip or the latest Obsession bow or the newest release or even a glove for that matter....

Got one w a 1977 Kodiak Magnum 45#@28" w a cedar arrow and a 1960's Bear Razorhead...


Hit him a little forward, he hit the ground n was back up only to make it 20 yds...

I have tons of pics of this fella and he looked sick IDK why didn't see any injury on him. Got him in SCwhich is even better


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 10, 2012)

Way to go Martinez. A little forward, a little back, don't matter as long as you can sort it out and put them in the sack.

You musta not had one of them East West winds in SC today.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice job. I like the look of that Kodiak.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 10, 2012)

Way to go Martin. He does look a little poor doesn't he? Hope my K.Mag. gets one soon too. MiKe


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 11, 2012)

Martinez, way to go bud, gotta get that monkey off early, congrats.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2012)

Good Job


----------



## DaddyPaul (Sep 11, 2012)

Shoot yeah, nice job!


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome!  He's a skinny rascal.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 11, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice Job, 
congrats


----------



## Michael F Sights (Sep 11, 2012)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 11, 2012)

Good Job Martin!


----------



## oldways (Sep 11, 2012)

Good job


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 11, 2012)

I bet that ol' bow is glad you took it huntin'.  Good job buddy...


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 11, 2012)

Sweet, good job Martin! 

Fine buck, cool bow and set up anf a fine shot.
I am proud for you.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 11, 2012)

Good job Martin


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice job.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 11, 2012)

Way to go Martin!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 11, 2012)

Good deal!


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 11, 2012)

WTG


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 11, 2012)

Thats "classic"  congrats


----------



## Tikki (Sep 11, 2012)

Going Old School!!! Way to go!!


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 11, 2012)

Vintage whitetail...cool


----------



## robert carter (Sep 11, 2012)

Good deal Martin.Killed my first with a bear razorhead.They good as any.RC


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 11, 2012)

Fresh meat on the Bar-B!!!


----------



## Knee Deep (Sep 11, 2012)

Good job man!


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 11, 2012)

good job, man/ gettin' it did with vintage stuff.....


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 11, 2012)

WTG Martin! 

He did look pretty malnourished, between the ribs showing and his poorly structured antlers, good to get him out of the gene pool and in your dutch oven!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Good shooting Martin.


----------



## gregg dudley (Sep 11, 2012)

Congratulations!  I'm digging the trailcam/stand pics.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 11, 2012)

Good job, Martini...


----------



## Recurve (Sep 11, 2012)

Congrats,good job!


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## gurn (Sep 12, 2012)

Stuck it wit da old stuff!!


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 12, 2012)

Good job Martin!


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Sep 12, 2012)

Way to go, Martin.  Goin retro is a good thing.  Now you can try the stone point for your next Kill.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 12, 2012)

My first deer with a recurve too Martin. Bear Kodiak magnum does good for an old 70's bow.mIkE


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 12, 2012)

dm/wolfskin said:


> My first deer with a recurve too Martin. Bear Kodiak magnum does good for an old 70's bow.mIkE



You get her today? Sweet


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 12, 2012)

yep.


----------



## gurn (Sep 13, 2012)

The old Bear puts her down. Nice.


----------



## ErickS (Sep 13, 2012)

WTG! Can't wait to get my first kill with my Apex Predator so I can try out my Bear Magnum as well. 

Are you guys having issues with Chronic Wasting Disease down your way. It has become a big issue here in certain areas  of Va.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 13, 2012)

Way to go guys.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 13, 2012)

dm/wolfskin said:


> My first deer with a recurve too Martin. Bear Kodiak magnum does good for an old 70's bow.mIkE



Good shot Mike! 

Congratulations killer.....


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Sep 13, 2012)

Outstanding!  Congrats to both of you!


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 13, 2012)

congrates Mike!!!!!!!awesome picture!!!!


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 13, 2012)

Great Shootin' fellas.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 13, 2012)

good Job Mike! I knew it wouldn't be long!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, it went down like this Wednesday afternoon. I was suppose to take David to baseball practice at 5:30 but Rhonda had a training session for Thursday night so she told me to go hunting and she would take Davi to practice so I said OK. I drill a tree at the salt lick mud hole cause the persimmon are still green and lots of deer tracks at the lick. After I get up the red oak I catch movement out by the road and 3 big old gobblers out there feeding. Sometime near 7:30 I have a doe right in front of me at less than 10 yards. She was just there. Anyway I get my hand on my bow on the bow hanger and get it in my lap. She looks up right at me at 5 yards and takes off but circle around to my right giving a 15 yard shot. She went about a 100 yards up into some pine trees. Really nice to kill a pig, 2 dillo, dove and now a doe with this bow that I bought back in the 70's at K-mart in Columbia, S.C. Just didn't know how to shoot a traditonal bow the right way back  then but since 1999 I think I've improve a little every year. I stiil haven't got a squirrel yet with it so I'm going keep hunting with it. mIkE


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 13, 2012)

Look at the edges of this doe's ears. Mike


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 14, 2012)

Way to go Mike!  Very good looking bow too.  Ugly archer. 
Dan


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 17, 2012)

Awesome kills guys!!  Those Bears are good looking bows!


----------



## Necedah (Sep 17, 2012)

Magnum Magic
Way to go!

Dave


----------

